# Maines newest carpet track



## PRI_rc (Dec 8, 2003)

*Maines newest carpet track-Cumberland R/C Raceway-Falmouth Maine*

Cumberland R/C Racers is getting a new Carpet Track. Located just off I-95 exit #53 on the Leighton Rd. in Falmouth ME. We will start our race season mid-end October 2005. the track is going to be 34.5 x72 feet an built on a wood sub-floor. For more information go to www.cumberlandrc.com or just pm me directly.

All Classes are based on Roar regulations *unless notes specific rules.

Oval Classes-Tuesady Evenings (Flat Oval)

Stock 1/10 Pan Car-4 cell-4 minute heats and mains

19 turn 1/10 Pan Car-4 cell-4 minute heats and mains

*Stock Offroad 1/10 Truck-6 cell-4 minute heats and mains

*19 turn Touring Car Oval-6 cell-4 minute heats and mains

Onroad Classes-Thursday Evenings

Stock Touring-6 cell-5 minute heats and mains

19 turn Touring-6 cell-5 minute heats and mains

Stock 1/12 scale-4 cell-8 minute heats and mains 

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## sharkman (Oct 28, 2001)

sounds good Ryan.

Just picked up a t-force today. Looking foward to seeing the track.


----------



## PRI_rc (Dec 8, 2003)

*Just a few weeks away*

All of the construction is all on schedule so far. If everything goes without any problems we should start regular race schedule the Last week of October. I'll be getting some pictures of the progress on the club website(www.cumberlandrc.com) Oct 8th or 9th.
Thanks
Ryan


----------



## PRI_rc (Dec 8, 2003)

Track will be open for onroad practice Wednesday Nov. 10th and racing Thursaday Nov. 9th track open at 9am heats start at 7pm. Check out www.cumberlandrc.com for details


----------



## PRI_rc (Dec 8, 2003)

We started our regular race schedule
Tuesday evenings starting at heats at 7pm: Oval 
Thursday evenings starting heats at 7pm: Touring


----------

